
Constructivism is a theory of learning, not a theory of pedagogy - laurex
https://npjscilearncommunity.nature.com/users/33200-mike-hobbiss/posts/41828-constructivism-is-a-theory-of-learning-not-a-theory-of-pedagogy-neuroscience-explains-why-this-is-important
======
projektir
Can't say I found this article particularly valuable. It spends most of its
time trying to explain what constructivism is, and then does a poor job
demonstrating how it's being misused as a theory of pedagogy.

Mostly the point seems to be that constructivism would promote teaching
multiple representations of something... but then teachers end up doing
something else:

> Teachers are therefore encouraged to design learning environments through
> which students are able to learn for themselves, sometimes facilitating the
> learning, but generally providing limited explicit guidance.

I'm not even sure how this follows.

